# Como será 2008 em termos meteorológicos



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2007 às 17:09)

Resolvi abrir este tópico porque hoje comprei o Borda D'Água li que o ano de 2008 terá um Inverno frio, chuvoso, escuro e neves abundantes, a Primavera será húmida, o Verão quente, e sendo o Outono seco. 

Fonte: Borda D'Água

É em 2008 que vou ver neve como em 1954 em Olhão.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 18:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Resolvi abrir este tópico porque hoje comprei o Borda D'Água li que o ano de 2008 terá um Inverno frio, chuvoso, escuro e neves abundantes, a Primavera será húmida, o Verão quente, e sendo o Outono seco.
> 
> Fonte: Borda D'Água
> 
> É em 2008 que vou ver neve como em 1954 em Olhão.




Sim eles tem toda a razão até á parte do Verão que na minha opnião será humido e fresco (primaveril) claro que pode ter algumas temperaturas altas mas não vão superar uma semana


----------



## hurricane (15 Nov 2007 às 19:47)

Sim. Também já tive a ver. Espero que assim seja, porque posso ter a oportunidade de ve nve mais um ano consecutivo no Juncal (concelho de Porto de Mós e distrito de leiria). Se bem me tem parecido, ele não se tem enganado muito. vamos lá ver....


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2007 às 20:09)

Se for verdade ou nao, nao sei... Mas eu queria ver pela primeira vez neve n minha zona que ja nao cai desde 1984 E so esperar pela chuva e frio e ja ta neve.....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2007 às 20:22)

Espero que seja recheado de fenomenos extremos excepto secas! esta já chegou! Espero pelo menos 20 cm ou mais de neve la na minha terra como em 1997!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Nov 2007 às 22:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Espero que seja recheado de fenomenos extremos excepto secas! esta já chegou! Espero pelo menos 20 cm ou mais de neve la na minha terra como em 1997!



Um Inverno igual ou melhor do que o de 1997, era mesmo isso


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 22:56)

Abençoado Borda D'Água!!

*Como desejava que fosse:*

Parecido com 2006 já me contentava mas se for como 1987, 1997, 1994 melhor 

*Como será:*

Não faço a mais mínima ideia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2007 às 13:04)

E sobre os Açores o que é que o Borda de Água diz?

Quem me dera apanhar uma vaga de frio por aqui identica aquela que aconteceu nos inicios dos anos 80. Com neve nas zonas altas da ilha

e minimas de 4ºC em Ponta Delgada!!


----------

